# Installing Y-Bone on 63 Impala - Question



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick question. New to Lowriding.. building my first lowrider, you can check out my thread below. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...-first-lowrider-63-impala-4-door-hardtop.html


So I see this Y-bone from lowlife hydraulics has about an 8" adjustable screw end that attaches to the rear end. Do I leave it screwed all the way in to install it? I think when I go to install it later today, I'm going to find out.. but I was looking for any tips or whatnot to install this y-bone on my Impala. 


So screw it all the way in? All the way out? Somewhere in between? 

Thanks!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

When i had a y bone i adjusted it to be the same length or close to it as the stock banana arm. You dont want it acrewed all the way in that way it will have some side to side movement at the bushing on the rear ent


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

3whlcmry said:


> When i had a y bone i adjusted it to be the same length or close to it as the stock banana arm. You dont want it acrewed all the way in that way it will have some side to side movement at the bushing on the rear ent


Thank you! That's what I figured, but I wasn't sure. That's what I was looking for.. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Should be the adjustment for your pinion angle. You will have to play with it a little to get it right according to your usual ride height.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Your gonna have to use the shims from behind the factory y-bone so keep up with them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if the y bone has the screw in/out mount that mounts to the rear end, i dont see the purpose of using shims on the frame mount side of it.....??


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

lone star said:


> if the y bone has the screw in/out mount that mounts to the rear end, i dont see the purpose of using shims on the frame mount side of it.....??


your gonna need the shims ... just keep up with them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

please explain....


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

I removed the shims b/c I read on here they're not needed since you can adjust the y-bar. I'll keep a hold of them incase they are needed.

Right now the y-bar isn't installed and my rear end is like 3 1/2 feet off the ground.. Almost 5 feet at the top of the trunk lid (Guesstimate) I imagine when I install the y-bar it will limit the travel a lot.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't mean to burst your buble and i hate to make it sound like a sales pitch. I have had cars come into the shop with same Y/bone you have there. And they complain that the axle can not be centered and the left side tube of the Y/bone hit the carrier and the car will not lay all the way. We carry the Black Magic Y/Bone that also has a heim joint that allows you th track the diff left or right so you can center it up. Also this allows it to pivot more freely unlike the one you have is going to try to bind up. If interested hit us up Coronado Customs or Big Perm @ Black Magic Hydraulics.


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Pedro said:


> Don't mean to burst your buble and i hate to make it sound like a sales pitch. I have had cars come into the shop with same Y/bone you have there. And they complain that the axle can not be centered and the left side tube of the Y/bone hit the carrier and the car will not lay all the way. We carry the Black Magic Y/Bone that also has a heim joint that allows you th track the diff left or right so you can center it up. Also this allows it to pivot more freely unlike the one you have is going to try to bind up. If interested hit us up Coronado Customs or Big Perm @ Black Magic Hydraulics.
> 
> View attachment 655095


Hey, thanks! Just want to put this out there that I am a noob.. don't know shit about building a lowrider, but I'm giving it my best. I read a lot about y-bones..or at least I thought I did. I actually read someone on here say.. whatever you do.. don't get the one you're saying I should get..lol, The one with the joint... So much info out there makes it hard for someone like me who does a decent amount of research and it relying on what the majority says to make my final decision. Not being able to lay all the way down.. would suck.

I read that I will have to shim up the left or right in order to align/center the rear end? I got $300 & 2 month wait time on this Lowlife Hydraulics y-bone. I'm kinda stuck with it. I decided to go with Lowlifes after several recommendations.. people saying it's quality, well made.. works great.. etc. I haven't installed it yet. I'm going to give it my best and see what happens. I'll let ya know what happens. 

Thanks!


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

Schidek said:


> Hey, thanks! Just want to put this out there that I am a noob.. don't know shit about building a lowrider, but I'm giving it my best. I read a lot about y-bones..or at least I thought I did. I actually read someone on here say.. whatever you do.. don't get the one you're saying I should get..lol, The one with the joint... So much info out there makes it hard for someone like me who does a decent amount of research and it relying on what the majority says to make my final decision. Not being able to lay all the way down.. would suck.
> 
> I read that I will have to shim up the left or right in order to align/center the rear end? I got $300 & 2 month wait time on this Lowlife Hydraulics y-bone. I'm kinda stuck with it. I decided to go with Lowlifes after several recommendations.. people saying it's quality, well made.. works great.. etc. I haven't installed it yet. I'm going to give it my best and see what happens. I'll let ya know what happens.
> 
> Thanks!


i had the blk magic one it didnt work for me, the one that you have does work fine.the shims will align the rear end dead center, post pics when u install it homie. Rick at lowlife only really does impalas so he knows what hes doing trust me :thumbsup:


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

pesco 64 said:


> i had the blk magic one it didnt work for me, the one that you have does work fine.the shims will align the rear end dead center, post pics when u install it homie. Rick at lowlife only really does impalas so he knows what hes doing trust me :thumbsup:


That is music to my ears (or would it be eyes since I'm reading this?!?!) Thanks man! It's hotter than a motherfucker in Tampa or I'd be getting busy in my hot ass garage and installed it already. I think we're going to give it a go this weekend. I'll snap some pictures of the install process. I got 3 or 4 shims that were on my banana bar, hopefully that will be enough. Thanks again!


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Schidek did you use the shim lol


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

These are not properly made if you need shims to center the axle. These should be mocked up in the design phase. Before putting into production. Terrible fabrication


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

What up with the pics? Of the installation?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

So there's a catch to how you need to adjust the axle end to make sure its aligned? Does anyone have the process of that?


----------



## SFCCHRIS (Oct 3, 2015)

I just picked up a CCE setup with their y-bone for my 64 SS. I've done hydros many times but this is my first air setup. I wish there was a damn YouTube video for this.


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

what do you guys think about the hoppos y bone?


----------

